# Rubik's.com DIY vs Type D w/ Type A Core (Old Screws)



## maz906 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm considering getting either a Rubik's.com DIY or Type D, so could anyone who has these make a comparison of the two on turning speed, corner-cutting, etc? Thanks


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

As far as I know, Rubik's DIYs are like type Cs, so naturally I would recommend the Rubik's. I'm in love with type Cs. Rubik's=unreal turning speed, decent corner cutting (though not as good as an A), minor lockups, not as creamy-more clicky or choppy. Type D= can't say, haven't tried one.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 2, 2009)

I can say the rubik's DIY is awesome, if you have something to keep center caps on it (blue-tac or something). They are very fast, but not creamy. Not as good at corner cutting as type a. The rubik's DIY also pops more, but makes up for it in turning speed. I don't know about the hybrid, though. (don't have a type d to try with)


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 2, 2009)

Type d locks up occasionally, but it is smooth and crispy.


----------



## maz906 (Jan 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> As far as I know, Rubik's DIYs are like type Cs, so naturally I would recommend the Rubik's. I'm in love with type Cs. Rubik's=unreal turning speed, decent corner cutting (though not as good as an A), minor lockups, not as creamy-more clicky or choppy. Type D= can't say, haven't tried one.



Would you say Type C's are better than Rubik's, then? And what lube would you reccomend for Type C's?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

I recommend C over rubik's and I just started a thread on what lube you should use. Still no verdict.


----------



## maz906 (Jan 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I recommend C over rubik's and I just started a thread on what lube you should use. Still no verdict.



Last question, what color do you prefer?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 2, 2009)

I would say Rubiks over type C, but that is just me. Either way, I would go with white.


----------



## maz906 (Jan 2, 2009)

I recall there's only transparent, black, blue, and glow in the dark type C's.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cs are also in orange, green, and pinkish red and transparent versions of all the aforementioned colors. I prefer black for recognition.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a white one, so I believe there are, check cubefans.com.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, white type Cs do exist. Need...


----------



## maz906 (Jan 2, 2009)

JTW, would you recommend replacing the plastic washers with Type A metal washers?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

Absolutely. The plastic ones melt sometimes and even if they don't, they get worn down by the springs. I would recommend using A washers, A core, and maybe A centers.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone knows what the difference will be between the Rubik's DIY 2008 and the Rubik's DIY 2009? I ordered one 2 weeks ago and want to know if the 2009 version will have changes?


----------



## maz906 (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you know where I could get White/Black Type C's besides Cube4You/CubeFans then? I haven't heard good things about their reliability. :X


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 2, 2009)

dealextreme has black, which I just ordered 6 of them for my cubing club and I think they have transparent.


----------



## maz906 (Jan 2, 2009)

fanwuq, if you have any Type D's could you compare the C's to them (once they arrive)? 

Also, I heard that Blue Type C's are best in turning speed and are the smoothest, could anyone confirm/deny this?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 2, 2009)

maz906 said:


> fanwuq, if you have any Type D's could you compare the C's to them (once they arrive)?
> 
> Also, I heard that Blue Type C's are best in turning speed and are the smoothest, could anyone confirm/deny this?



Well, I'm quite negatively biased against type Ds.
I got 2 that had unscrewing centers.
I traded them away. After switching to better screws, I still didn't like them. They feel very fast after lubing, but I don't think it's the actual speed, it's just a feeling. It's blocky and floaty. I just feel awkward cubing with it.
I liked my type D combined with type C pieces (both white). I never tried a pure white C. I don't like the feel of the black C, but I don't really mind it because I seem to get faster times with it than the D.
Right now I'm using an old type A. A doesn't pop, but it locks up a bit more and is slower than C. C pops like crazy, feels slow, but I somehow get fast times with it. D = no pop, no lock up, very fast, but I hate it?
I think this seems pretty contradictory.


----------



## maz906 (Jan 2, 2009)

To fix the resistance when turning on an old Type A cube, you can take out the small washers, and file the bottom of the springs (prevent wearing down of the center piece). After you do this, lube with Jig-A-Loo or CRC and its so much better.  This is what I did, very fast. Problem is it doesn't feel like a type A anymore.  I stillwant to get a Type C and Diansheng no.222 to compare it to though. 

EDIT: I would lube with CRC after you take out the small washers, otherwise its too fast.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 7, 2009)

rubiks diy they dont pop if u set right tension on it and there like an amazingly loose store cube that cuts corners there basically the samme thing


----------



## byu (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd get a Type C, I like it better than D, and get either black or white. All my cubes are black, including the DIY I ordered yesterday, but I'm considering getting a white one.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 7, 2009)

maz906 said:


> Do you know where I could get White/Black Type C's besides Cube4You/CubeFans then? I haven't heard good things about their reliability. :X


DX sells black type Cs at really low prices...like 7$ USD and free shipping
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16433


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow. I'm getting mine from them from now on. Thanks a ton!


----------

